# Another Perfect Day



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Today John and I hit the creeks again and found the fish ready and waiting for us. We didn't keep track of how many we caught, but it was a very good day. The temperature was mid 70's, partially cloudy, and breezy, so the gnats were not a problem. We were glad to be able to slip out since the weather forecast for the rest of the week seems to be heading south.

Here are a few shots from today.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nicely done. That clear water has them tanned up.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great day indeed. I love those N FL reds, so pretty. Nice pics.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Skinny water reds, they're the best.
That red in the last pic is turning green.
You better not have made him angry!
You wouldn't like him when he's angry!

          [smiley=belowbelt.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That second picture is neat! Was that after a release or did you just sneak up on him? 

I'm guessing they were caught on fly?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> That second picture is neat! Was that after a release or did you just sneak up on him?
> 
> I'm guessing they were caught on fly?


He was just resting his tired "green" butt after getting it whipped. I caught about half of them on a fly. They are much harder to get close to in a boat vs. my kayak or canoe, so I was lazy and threw a chartreuse paddletail. That seems to be the best color up here during the fall. Later in the winter when the water is really clean, I like a clear flecked paddletail with a chartreuse tail.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

That's nice! Love those colors on the fish...


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

That Riverhawk of John's will really get into some skinny water.


----------

